# Netflix won't start, can't sign out.



## duncan7 (Sep 17, 2004)

Premiere running 20.4.7a-USA-6-848

For several months (since 20.4.7a?) I haven't been able to get into Netflix. The app launches and says it can't connect. If I run the connection test within the netflix app, everything passes. I can run Netflix on an iOS device connected to the same router and stream Amazon Prime Videos on the TiVo. I can hit sign out within the Netflix app, but it doesn't seem to do anything. 

I've tried de-authorizing all devices on the account via Netflix.com, but that didn't change anything, other than having to re-authenticate on my iOS devices. 

Over an hour on the phone with Netflix, who kept asking me to sign out of the app using a menu that's no longer under Account & System Info or Apps & Games. After two TiVo reboots and two applications of the Konami code, they say to call my ISP and ask for a "Gateway Refresh" because they don't see any network activity from my client ID. I may try this over the weekend but, if it's an issue with my cable co, why would my other devices be able to stream over the same connection?

Anyone else run into this?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Have you tried rebooting the tivos, and router?

The Netflix app has a menu where sign-out is located, easiest way to get there is to press the Back button within the Netflix app.


----------



## duncan7 (Sep 17, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> Have you tried rebooting the tivos, and router?


Multiple times. Each time, the TiVo says the Netflix app is loading for the first minute or two after reboot.



ThAbtO said:


> The Netflix app has a menu where sign-out is located, easiest way to get there is to press the Back button within the Netflix app.


Back doesn't do anything from the error screen the comes up when I launch it. After a while, this screen is replaced with one that throws "Code: ui-113" at the bottom. The choices here are [Try Again] [More Details][Exit]

Try Again reloads the app, to no effect.
More Details brings up a mostly blank screen, with a side menu for network and device info, plus "Check your network," which passes, and "Sign Out," which restarts the app. Lather, rinse, repeat.

Also, it seems my Premiere is doing all this now, too.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I googled the error code and came up with a few results.

https://support.unblock-us.com/customer/portal/questions/956299-ui-113
points to being blocked due to region (Canada, on the page).

https://help.netflix.com/en/node/14423 is the Netflix help page.


----------



## duncan7 (Sep 17, 2004)

The Netflix page is pretty much the script the CSR was reading once I read her the code. Reboot, reboot again, try to sign out, reboot, call your cable company.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

From https://help.netflix.com/en/node/23925 to sign out of Netflix.

Series4 (Premiere, Premiere XL, Premiere XL4)

From the TiVo home screen, go to Tivo central
Choose Settings & Messages
Select Account & System info
Select Netflix Account information
Select deactivate this device


----------



## duncan7 (Sep 17, 2004)

For Premiere and Roamio:

From the TiVo home screen, go to Tivo central
Choose Settings & Messages
Select Account & System info
Select Netflix Account information
Select deactivate this device

When I go to Account & System info, there's no entry for Netflix Account information, just System Information, MAK, Copyrights and Trademarks, Tuning Adapter, DVR Diagnostics, and CableCARD Decoder. That's what I meant by the first sentence of the 4th paragraph of the original post. Does that menu item disappear once you've signed out? Again, this seems an odd thing to blame on an unrefreshed gateway, whatever that is.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

duncan7 said:


> For Premiere and Roamio:
> 
> From the TiVo home screen, go to Tivo central
> Choose Settings & Messages
> ...


I think there is your problem. On my Roamio basic, I have the Netflix account, Vudu account.

Can you double check under your tivo.com account, DVR Preferences, there are several checkboxes (all should be checked,) there are for sharing and transfers,etc. If they are checked, uncheck them and click save at the bottom, force Tivo to do a Tivo connection, (Under Settings/Network). After its completed, reboot, then check the boxes back again and re-connect the Tivo again. (No reboot needed again)


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

duncan7 said:


> For Premiere and Roamio:
> 
> From the TiVo home screen, go to Tivo central
> Choose Settings & Messages
> ...


I had this problem on my Roamio Pro in Dec 2013 - 
Had no entry for Netflix in Account & System Info

TiVo support was absolutely no help, I ended up emailing Margret Schmidt margret at tivo.com and she fixed it right away, it was some back-end server issue.

I do not know if Margret is still answering emails, I contacted her a week ago regarding an issue TiVo cannot fix , and I have not heard back, she could be on vacation though, or just too busy to respond.


----------



## duncan7 (Sep 17, 2004)

CoxInPHX said:


> TiVo support was absolutely no help, I ended up emailing Margret Schmidt margret at tivo.com and she fixed it right away, it was some back-end server issue.


Thanks, I'd actually considered reaching out to her on Twitter yesterday. I spent over an hour on the phone with TiVo support. Eventually, the kid I'd been talking to put me on hold and someone else picked up. New guy didn't have any context for my call and asked for my account info. I gave him the login I use for TiVo and he couldn't find it. I spelled it three times, no dice. So we tried the credit card I use, nope. Then it comes out he works for Netflix, for which I use a different email. (So TiVo guy just punted me to Netflix support with no warning, I guess.) Netflix guy has me do a bunch of checklist stuff, (swap network cables, switch to wifi, connect directly to the cable modem, etc.) which doesn't fix anything but nets me a V52 on all my local channels.


----------



## vasilemj (Jul 2, 2002)

I know we're going back over a year on this thread but did you ever get this resolved? If so, do you recall the solution? Anything I can do on my own other than emailing Margaret? I'm having this exact same issue on my Premiere right now.

Thanks.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

vasilemj said:


> I know we're going back over a year on this thread but did you ever get this resolved? If so, do you recall the solution? Anything I can do on my own other than emailing Margaret? I'm having this exact same issue on my Premiere right now.
> 
> Thanks.


I ran into this thread when mine wouldn't connect after i moved. I was getting a different error code though, nw4-8.

Changing the network config to use 8.8.8.8 for DNS fixed it for me.


----------

